# Gunsmith/Accurizing Suggestions



## MCJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey all,

I will be purchasing a new rifle soon. I live in Lehi and I'm looking for info. regarding a good place to take it to get it glass bedded, pillar bedded, etc. 

I'm not a reloader yet, but it would be great to have a load worked up for it as well. 

Any suggestions on who to take it to? 

Thank you.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking you should hook up with SpringvilleShooter. He's in your area and I bet he can help you out. PM him. The dude knows a bunch of stuff about tweaking guns.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, PM me anytime. I don't know it all, but I'll gladly share what I know.------SS


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not sure what type of rifle you're looking at, but I say go out and shoot it before you put any money into having it worked over. Many rifles today will shoot as good as they going to right out of the box.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mtngoat690 said:


> I'm not sure what type of rifle you're looking at, but I say go out and shoot it before you put any money into having it worked over. Many rifles today will shoot as good as they going to right out of the box.


To build upon this. Most rifles shoot better than the shooter for the most part (with some exceptions). Depending on what you are looking at, you may only need minor tweaks to the rifle.

But I would agree that it may be wise to go shoot the rifle first, and see what you think needs to be done from there.

Aside from glass & pillar bedding, a good trigger is ALWAYS in order.

And don't forget, buy a rifle that you can afford.... and optics that you can't afford. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The average guy who wants to improve the accuracy of his rifle just needs to put it on good sandbags on a solid base. Its amazing how many guys lean over the hood, fire a couple rounds and say "wow this rifle sucks, 4" groups at 100 yards!"


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have found the the consistency component of 'accurizing' is often the best benefit. Most of my hunting guns will hold zero for several years in a row. My 25-06 Ackley has not had a sight adjustment in over 5 years. I can't prove it bit in my mind this has to do with the quality stock, sure bedding, precision scope mounting, and meticulous hand loads. It amazes me how far off some peoples guns are when they dig them out sometime after the draw results come in. My rifles seem to stay on through hiking, horses, ATV's, drops,bumps, hot, cold, wet, whatever.--------SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

The best thing for a rifle is using it often. Think of it as an intimate relationship. The one you spend the most time with is the one you enjoy the most and it is always in flawless condition. It is really hard to spend time with all of them equally so a few get neglected and blow up on you when you finally turn to them.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

fishreaper said:


> The best thing for a rifle is using it often. Think of it as an intimate relationship. The one you spend the most time with is the one you enjoy the most and it is always in flawless condition. It is really hard to spend time with all of them equally so a few get neglected and blow up on you when you finally turn to them.


Would that be closely related to accurizing the shooter more than the rifle?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

massmanute said:


> Would that be closely related to accurizing the shooter more than the rifle?


I think in this situation, in continuation to my prior analogy, it is more of getting to know someone better before you decide what improvements and adjustments to personality you should make. Is the trigger bad enough to be worth replacing? Should you get the length of pull adjusted to your frame a little more? Change of recoil pads? Etc.

With that said, I'd be willing to admit that I may be a tad off topic.


----------

